# How much shrooms should I eat?



## KannaBitch (Jul 21, 2008)

I am 6'2" and weigh 152 pounds. I am going to shroom in a couple nights. I have never shroomed so I need to know how much I should eat.

Any tips?


----------



## gangjababy (Jul 21, 2008)

body weight doesn't matter. Eat around 2 to 3 grams and you'll be fine.


----------



## Tommy6162 (Jul 21, 2008)

you tall and you lite. you mush be fucken skinny


----------



## KannaBitch (Jul 21, 2008)

Tommy6162 said:


> you tall and you lite. you mush be fucken skinny


haha yeah. Believe it or not I'm a runner. LOL.


----------



## thomas232 (Jul 21, 2008)

shrooms are fun.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Jul 21, 2008)

fuck two grames

eat a whole cut, thats the increment there most commonly sold in

1/8th of an oz. for a real good time... unless there some blue meanies or something but those are soo hard to find


----------



## edux10 (Jul 21, 2008)

are they golden caps? If they are 2-3 grams is great. if you eat more like 7 it is really really intense but I would not reccommend this for a first timer. You are eating them at night? If you can eating them in the day is better if you have nothing to do. At night you don't have as much to look at.


----------



## skiskate (Jul 21, 2008)

My first dose was 2.5 g and it was amazing. Id recommend a 2.5-3 g dose as your first.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 21, 2008)

3.5 grams ,, Do an 1/8th at a time ... You'll be fine and have a good time


----------



## skiskate (Jul 21, 2008)

Just dont worry about anything and chill back and let it take you. And i find its really nice to smoke a couple bowls while your coming up.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Jul 21, 2008)

smoking definately enhances your trip big time, have lots of buds to smoke


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 21, 2008)

It depends on how good they are, I usually take an eighth but I got some shrooms for a rave the other day and took the whole eighth and for the first half hour I had to convince myself I wasnt dying and Ive done shrooms like 30 times, but it was all good once the e kicked in....my homey couldnt handle it and had to leave all early


----------



## Bluedevil678 (Jul 22, 2008)

2 Grams is safe, but 4 is fun, 6 is mad dude !


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Jul 23, 2008)

2.5-3.5 take it slow... its not like ur not gonna have to chance to take more later.. 
Panda


----------



## ristoner16 (Jul 27, 2008)

1st time i took them i took 2.5 and i seen trees spitting lava and jsut some wierd shit its crazy

i <3 shrooms


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 27, 2008)

eat a quarter


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 27, 2008)

correction*** drink a quarter..even better


----------



## skiskate (Jul 28, 2008)

I just tripped last night on an eight. Amazing night, me and my buddy ended up in a forest thinking we were giants crushing bugs.


----------



## columbinetoker17 (Jul 29, 2008)

damn so shrooms are awesome huh???? ive done them a few times but nothing major i overdosed a long time ago and was on shrooms when i did it was the scariest fucking thing i ever seen in my life i was seeing hands coming from under my bed and grim reapers coming out of the walls and shit like that but i would like to maked some shroom-aid though....if u guys can tell me how to smoke them i would like to do that too..


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Jul 29, 2008)

smoking shrooms is bad its supposed to put holes in your brain real easy or something like that plus me and my friends smoked a cut mixed with weed in two blunts and i could barely feel any difference from just a regular high

you can make shroom kool aid by boiling a cup of water per an eight of mushrooms.

finley chopp up the mushrooms to almost dust (if you have a coffee grinder these work great) and throw your powder in the boiling water and lower the heat let it simmer for like 10 - 20 minutes make sure your not boiling it the whole time then take that water and use it plus what ever extra water you need to make a regular batch of koolaid


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Jul 29, 2008)

Shrooms are wonderful in all aspects. You must be positive and just be with some chill people. Annoying people suck or anyone that is trying to give you a bad trip are fuckin dumb and I hate being around those people. I love shrooming at night because it enhances the visuals and your eyes arent as strained b/c of the sunlight.

I am also 6'2 and about 170 I've only eaten an 1/8th at a time but I deffinetly wanna try a quad bc i never really had one of those trips where your just hallucinating all over. 
Be careful your first time and be in a relaxed and safe environment. And get outside and enjoy nature because nature is mesmerizing on shrooms and everyone should experience it at least once in their life.


----------



## flipsidesw (Jul 29, 2008)

try only eating breakfast and lunch.. after lunch quit eating 6-8 hours and dose.. More bang for your buck!


----------

